# [SOLVED] SiS VGA problem - Can't change Resoloution

## Fizzer

I am basiclly trying to get a better resoloution on the screen.. I have a 21" monitor and at the default it's ugly.. Plus my Hardware is obviously not configured correctly since I can't seen to change this..

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo v9 Kernel-2.6.1-r3

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3-v2 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024X768-32@60

title=MicroSith WinDoze XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

My grub.. I have also tried vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap

None seem to work..

Checked the Kernel and I'm pretty sure I have configured correct, but who knows still very much a nOOb...

I have tried setting the resoloution default in Kernel too...

Now I know it's not my Hardware as the Live CD boots with a nice reseloution..

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0003

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

```

Here is my lspci...

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
```

Now when the Gentoo LiveCD boots it lists this device but at the end it adds unrecognised device (or something like that .. I will go and reboot to check)

```
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0003
```

Now 1 other bit that concerns me is....

I will be looking at this one while I wait on some ideas from you guys...

Sorry BUT I am unsure what kind of info to post.. AND very reluctant to mess in the Kernel too much as this is the closest yet I have to a good system...Last edited by Fizzer on Mon May 09, 2005 2:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Helena

Judging by your grub.conf you must have compiled the kernel with vesafb-tng as the framebuffer driver. Is that correct? Try

```
ZeusGentoo ~ # grep -i 'vesa' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

It should output something like

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"
```

----------

## Fizzer

Hello

 *Quote:*   

> Judging by your grub.conf you must have compiled the kernel with vesafb-tng as the framebuffer driver. Is that correct?

 

Yep checked that..

Kernel has been compiled with

VESA VGA

VESAfb-tng

Intel 810/815

   Use Generalised timing

Intel 830M.....  (I will remove these as I'm sure they don't apply to my chipset)

SiS Acceleration

SiS 300 Seris

SiS 315/330

SiS 661 Chipset is on this with Mirage 2D/3D... Going to sniff around to see what that comes up with Linux wise

 *Quote:*   

> Try
> 
> Code:
> 
> ZeusGentoo ~ # grep -i 'vesa' /usr/src/linux/.config

 

Sorry what is ZeusGentoo..

----------

## Helena

Sorry for the confusion. The text before the command

```
grep ...
```

is just my command prompt. On your system it will show up differently, depending on your settings. So just type the command 

```
grep -i 'vesa' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and check the output.

----------

## Helena

 *Fizzer wrote:*   

> I am basiclly trying to get a better resoloution on the screen.. I have a 21" monitor and at the default it's ugly.. Plus my Hardware is obviously not configured correctly since I can't seen to change this..
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 Why don't you change the grub.conf lines to 24-bit color (it may work better than 32-bit color which actually isn't really 32-bit I believe)? Or 16-bit-color to start with? And, with an 21" monitor, I surely would use 1600x1200 or at least 1280x1024! So my advice is to change to

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3-v2 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-24@60
```

which I'm using too, incidentally, on a 17" TFT screen.

----------

## Fizzer

Hello

Made a little progress.. BUT resoloution is not changing...

Basiclly from sniffing around the net found various snippets of Info..

Paticulary from this site http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#21

I belive Gentoo use his driver for SiS..

Removed vesafb from Kernel as it was advised not to run this in a kernel along with sisfb.. 

Inserted

```
video=sisfb:1024X768-32
```

into grub.conf

or any other resoloutin e.g.1280x1024x32

Booting I see sisfb and the mode changes I put into the grub.conf passed to sisfb..

BUT.. the reseloution does not change.. so still at square 1

 :Crying or Very sad: 

```
grep -i 'vesa' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Comes back with VESA not set on all 3 values.. BUT I have recompiled without this..  I think!!!

Off to look up grep now too  :Laughing: 

Still learning...

----------

## Fizzer

OK..

Tried wihtout sisfb

Tried with vesa

Tried with vesa_tng

Set Vesa_tng resoloution in Kernel compile to 1280x1024

No joy getting my nice reseloution yet  :Crying or Very sad: 

Gentoo InstallCD can do ..  Then so can I   :Shocked: 

Current setting is..

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024x24"

```

Off to bed now 2am.. Eeek!! looks like the bug has got me..

Will try a fresh in the moring maybe more suggestions from that pool of grey matter out thier..

 Maybe something fundemental I am missing...

----------

## Helena

 *Fizzer wrote:*   

> Current setting is..
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
> 
> ...

 You have an error. It should be CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024@24". However, I would expect this should be corrected by the grub kernel command...

----------

## Fizzer

OK I thinks it is sorted...

I hadn't compiled in Character Devices

SiS chipset support

SiS Video Cards

grep 'sis' ..

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS=y

# CONFIG_FB_SIS_300 is not set

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

```

Grub..

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo v9 Kernel-2.6.1-r3

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-Gentoo-v6 root=/dev/hda6 video=sisfb:mode:1280x1024X32,rate:60

 

title=MicroSith WinDoze XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Compiled with NO VESA support

Now will look into...

```
# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set
```

I belive this is the Ethernet adapter..  BUT my eth0 works.. Soo do I mess  :Laughing: 

ALSO

```
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0003
```

If any you lot know about the last statement and the Kernel device I should be compiling then let me know.

Onto X

Edited 09-05 as my grub command was wrongLast edited by Fizzer on Mon May 09, 2005 2:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Helena

This is off-topic now. You should close this discussion by adding [SOLVED] to the topic's title. Your ethernet adapter is a Realtek 8139 class device as is shown from the LiveCD's lspci statement. So you don't need sis900, but 8139too (or 8139cp).

----------

